# This cop doesn't use gadgets.



## L4WM4N (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello. My name is Billy. I use L4WM4N because I'm just too simple to use anything else. I chose it for my law enforcement background and I've used it for years in other forums and it's my gamertag on XBL. Yes, I'm old and enjoy a video game at least one night a week.

I started my daughter in Tang Soo Do with Mid-America Karate under Master Rick Bailey about four and a half years ago. I took a serious interest in my daughter's training so she thought it was a good idea to purchase a membership for me (with my wife's help) as a Christimas gift in 2006. I was excited and nervous but started my training in January 2007. I told them that they made a mistake because this was a gift that may be around for quite some time. Almost two years later and it appears that I've progressed through the ranks rather quickly. My understanding was the average student takes about 7 years to earn their midnight blue (black) belt and I'm already a 1st Gup and candidate for Dan. 

Please don't misunderstand me. I don't think I'm such a great martial artist. Sometimes I wonder exactly what it is I'm doing right! But I know this ... I leave it all in the Dojang. When I come home, I'm done. I just turned 40 and I'm consistantly sore. I feel like I'm always walking on broken feet. My greatest weekness is the nunchaku.

My daughter (10) recently promoted to 3rd Gup and I'm very proud of her. I enrolled my son (5) in the classes and his first test is this Friday. I'm very excited for him. He's having alot of fun with it so far. 

I've rambled on enough. I look forward to visiting with ya'll about martial arts and training as I continue to work towards the midnight blue (black) belt and beyond.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Good choice of art, we'll be happy to answer any questions!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello Billy, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## hapkenkido (Oct 22, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT, it is always great to hear about a family training together, and a father that puts his daughter in the arts.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome, brother.

You'll find that there are members of the thin blue line here...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Oct 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT from another LEO...


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bowser666 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome....enjoy

I to plan to get my kids in martial arts.... just waiting for a few things to calm down in my life.


----------



## Mimir (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------

